# 03 745i problems need advice



## NYC745i (Nov 12, 2006)

I purchased a 03 745i a few months back and its a great car. I quickly noticed a few problems. First, when I go up the hill from my parking garage in the morning, the car stalls a little. The same problem also happens alot when the car is idle. I'm thinking its a problem with the fuel injection or a valve adjustment problem. Sometimes, the ride is also a little rough and loud. Has anyone had similar problems with the 03 745 or have suggestions on what the problem might be? I've already taken it to the dealer twice and the problem has yet to be fully resolved. According to them, they are not getting any codes indicating a problem.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Wow, you have a serious engine problem I think, I'd go and take it to a dealer right away and see what they can do if its under warranty.

For the ride, if your tires are old and not a lot of tread on them, I suggest new ones, they make a large difference.


----------



## silverman (Nov 12, 2006)

sounds like software or a problem with the valvetronic eccentric shafts
good luck


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

I think I have the same problem and I'm taking mine on monday I asked bimmer magazine Q&A AND THEY said it could be related to the valve tronic so that's what I'm gonna tell em to look at or change


----------

